# cbd strain can help me with tics/syndrome touren ?



## Saitek (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello guys i would like to propose some good medical strain for neyrological tics /syndrome touren , until now smokes sativa & hybrid strain haze, blue cheese , afghan kush ,lsd white widows jack herer and more all higher thc and didn't help me with my problem.

thanks.


----------



## Mysticwolf (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't know if it's available in your area or not, but Charlottes Web from Colorado's Stanley Brothers is tremendously effective for these sorts of things.
http://youtu.be/BH5yzEu3JGQ


----------



## l3ubba (Oct 2, 2013)

Great video Mystic !


----------



## Mysticwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks. Here's another one that's quite good!
http://youtu.be/ajHpcBOnMic
Really good stuff, addresses the OPs issue too.


----------

